# Training Day # 1



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I realized what great shooters I'm going to have the honor to shoot with in Indiana. I don't want to embarrass myself so I figured I better get started to see where I'm at at the beginning of day one round one. I have to get a training set up built some time. For now I guess its nickle crackers blowing in the wind. I need a plan. I'll post progress. I have a long way to go in a short time. Shooting is so mental. :banghead:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are going to be a beast to beat!!! Great shooting, as always.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome shooting, smooth as silk. I can't even imagine what it would be like to be that smooth. Hope I get a chance to see you in August.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Excellent shooting as always... :bouncy: training training training you say :shhh: ...Bah who you trying to kid...your just

keeping that eagle eye in a sharp look out is all....just too hone in smaller on your target....Good for you & other

members who can see those very small objects....Old coots like my self a lucky too see soda cans @ 33 feet & be able

to hit those cans........Be well My friend..May your ammo fly straight..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking good Marty... this should be a lot of fun!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Difficult with them swinging in the breeze like that. Crackers are a cool idea.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Excellent shooting!!!! Now it looks like I need to ramp up MY training.

This is going to be soooo much fun!

Todd


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice shooting. Looks like goals are getting higher.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good thing I'm going in with low expectations for myself :lol:

Top notch shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Excellent shooting!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Great shooting!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing 
Cheers
Ps: I nead to practice more


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You are prime for this tournament!  You are at the top of your game  Just stay loose and you are good to go  I know you will do well  Most importantly you are going to have fun!!!!! and be with awesome people.


----------



## jodigirl (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking forward to the MWST!!! I can't wait to see what the scores are going to be!  :bowdown:


----------

